# Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?



## Bellyboater (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe Boardgemeinde,

vielleicht kann mir einervon euch weiterhelfen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Orvis Schnurkorb. Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich den zu einem guten Preis kriegen kann?

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				Bellyboater schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Boardgemeinde,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir einervon euch weiterhelfen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Orvis Schnurkorb. Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich den zu einem guten Preis kriegen kann?
> 
> Schon mal Danke im Vorraus



Wenn du ein "günstiges" Angebot gefunden hast, dann sag mir bitte auch Bescheid!!!

Würde auch einen nehmen...vielleicht ist das ja auch eine Verhandlungsgrundlage???


----------



## Ace (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

guter Preis ist gut:q
http://www.morefly.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/859_886/products_id/9280
wenigstens unter 70
Ich weiss nicht warum aber bei dieser Schüssel geht niemand auf ein Sonderangebot ein.
Gruß
Mathias


----------



## DS-Angelsport (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Hallo,

ruft doch einfach mal an. Wir haben die Dinger


Gruß

DS Angelsport - Center
www.dsangelsport.de

Tel. 0461/91514

oder

info@dsangelsport.de


----------



## carphunterandy (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Hy Ihrs!

Kann zwar keinen Tip geben wo man das gute Stück noch her bekommt, aber vieleicht ne Anregung sich so ein ähnliches Teil selbst zu bauen!

- Ihr müßt euch nen alten 14kg Boilieeimer, von Pelzer, besorgen.
Wenn Ihr so ein Teil aufgetrieben habt, schneidet Ihr ihn so zurecht, wie hoch Ihr ihn haben wollt. Meiner (Schnurkorb) ist so 17cm hoch.
- Nun 9 Spitzen von Silikonspritzen oben etwas abschneiden und einen Dübel von unten einführen(so großen Dübel wie es geht verwenden).
- 9 Löcher bohren und die Spitzen festschrauben.
- Alle Spritzen mit Heißkleber voll laufen lassen und unten auch noch alles mit Heißkleber abdichten.
- An einer langen Seite 2 Schlitze reinschneiden (ca. 0.5cm breit)
Gürtel o.ä. rann
- FERTIG

Alternativ kann man auch die Spitzen von Boilieguns verwenden. Die sind stabieler und von höherem Durchmesser.
Die beste Alternative währe, sich die Spitzen aus einem harten Kunststoff selbst zu drehen.

Ich verwende den von mir oben beschriebenen Schnurkorb seid 2 Jahren, und wede mir wohl keinen kaufen müssen, da das Teil echt gut funktioniert.

Problematisch könnte nur die Besorgung eines alten 14kg Boilieeimer von Pelzer sein, wenn man nicht noch gleich die Boilies dazu haben will. Vieleicht im Angelladen nachfragen!!!!


----------



## esox_105 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Ist zwar nicht von Orvis, aber anschauen schadet ja nicht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fliegenfischer-korb-Schnurkorb-flyline_W0QQitemZ7172904889QQcategoryZ36160QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Alternative wäre noch der "L.L. Bean - Schusskorb"
Leider habe ich keine deutsche bezugsquelle gefunden.
Aber auf der HP von "L.L. Bean" kostet der 19,50 $
Klick
Wenn ich nicht schon den Orvis hätte........
.
.
.


----------



## Maddin (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Leute, ist ja echt lieb und nett von euch, aber Gunnar hat nach einer Bezugsquelle des original Orvis Korbs gefragt  

Die Sache mit dem Korb und den Silikonspritzenspitzen hab ich auch durch, bis ich mal durch ne Sammelbestellung an son Orvis Teil aus den USA rangekommen bin - will ich nicht mehr missen das Teil.

Nichts für ungut
Martin #h

EDIT: Mario, nochn büschen dengeln und biegen das Teil....ORVIS reinbrennen und man hat ihn


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

EBEN !
Der sieht nicht schlechter aus wie der Orvis !
Ich durfte ihn schon bei Stuart (balticflyfisher.com) live bewundern.
Der ist TOP, und kostet nur einen Bruchteil des Orvis!

Sollte man aber einen "70Eurokorb" für sein Ego brauchen....bitte !


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

also der Korb von esox_105 erinert mich irgendwie an einen Laubsammelkorb...
oder an einen  Treibanker   :q  (Nix für ungut esox, :m )

Mario, der L.L. Bean scheint ja das Orvismonopol endlich aufzubrechen. #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## Tisie (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Hallo Mathias,



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> guter Preis ist gut:q
> http://www.morefly.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/859_886/products_id/9280
> wenigstens unter 70


hey, das ist mein Berliner Dealer ... schön fleißig bestellen  



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht warum aber bei dieser Schüssel geht niemand auf ein Sonderangebot ein.


Na ist doch ganz klar - weil das Teil DER ultimative Schußkorb ist. Alles andere kannst Du voll in die Tonne treten ... und es steht Orvis drauf #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tobsn (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



> und es steht Orvis drauf #6


 
Der einzige Grund das Ding nicht zu kaufen!!!


----------



## Maddin (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Grund das Ding nicht zu kaufen!!!


|gaehn: #u


----------



## Tisie (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Grund das Ding nicht zu kaufen!!!


Ach Tobsn, Du bist total voreingenommen. Schau mal, Orvis ist auf dem Gebiet der Schnurkörbe absoluter Markt- und Technologieführer. Der Orvis-Schnurkorb - auf den ersten Blick nicht viel mehr als eine profane Plastik-Wanne - ist wirklich der Bringer. Allein an der Form haben viele, viele Ingenieure jahrelang geforscht. Das Material ist so leicht und bruchfest, sowie extrem temperaturbeständig, daß die NASA neuerdings damit die Außenhaut ihrer Spaceshuttles beplankt. Die Produktionstätte der genialen Orvis-Schnurkörbe blieb der Öffentlichkeit bisher verborgen, aber man vermutet ein unterirdisches Geheimlabor in Arizona ... mehr Infos konnte ich leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen, denn Orvis scheut keine Mühen und Kosten, um die Details zu Design und Material geheim zu halten, damit auch in Zukunft der enorme Wettbewerbsvorteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz voll ausgeschöpft werden kann. Dir, lieber Tobsn, sollte aber klar geworden sein, daß der Preis von 70€ bei diesem Entwicklungs- und Produktionsaufwand ABSOLUT GERECHTFERTIGT IST!!! 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## snoekbaars (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

TOP!!

Der is jut!!

|good:|muahah:|good:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Bellyboater (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Da hat Maddin recht. 

Danke für die anderen Tipps, aber es soll schon der Orvis sein. Der Vater meiner Freundin möcht das Teil haben. Er hat es auch schon mit einer selbstgebauten Schüssel versucht:v , und jetzt will er keine Kompromisse mehr eingehen. 

Also falls einer weiß, wo man das Teil für weniger als 69€ kriegen kann, dann würd ich mich freuen, wenn er das hier posten würde.

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## Ace (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

:q:q:q geiles Posting Matthias#6


----------



## Hummer (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Merke!|znaika: 

Nur das Original-Katzenklo macht den richtigen Angler froh! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## esox_105 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Auf http://www.fliegenbinderei.de/ hab ich noch einen gefunden, evtl. kommt der der Sache schon näher. Kostenpunkt, 31 Euronen.


----------



## salmohunter (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Die Alternative zu dem sagenhaften " Orvis- Wunderkorb " wäre ...die Mehrfingerschlaufentechnik zu erlernen :q  ist zwar nicht Nasa geprüft aber aber dafür vom lieben Gott gegeben  ...und das ganz umsonst  #6
Und wenn man es kann auch sicherlich effektiver als mit den Orvis Emblem vorm Bauch Reklame zu laufen...


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf http://www.fliegenbinderei.de/ hab ich noch einen gefunden, evtl. kommt der der Sache schon näher. Kostenpunkt, 31 Euronen.


Eh ich 31€ für ein selbst gebasteltes Teil bezahle, baue ich mir gleich selber einen  ... oder nehme den L.L.Bean Korb, der gefällt mir auch ganz gut, wobei ich immer noch skeptisch bin, ob das mit den kurzen Plastik-Kegeln so gut funktioniert. Gerade bei steifen, monofilen Runninglines finde ich lange, flexible Kabelbinder eigentlich optimal.



			
				salmohunter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alternative zu dem sagenhaften " Orvis- Wunderkorb " wäre ...die Mehrfingerschlaufentechnik zu erlernen :q ...


Bei langsamer Führung der Fliege kann ich mir das ja noch vorstellen, aber wie funktioniert das, wenn Du etwas schneller einstrippst? Und mit einer monofilen Runningline ist die Technik sicher auch weniger gut geeignet, oder?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Fliegenspezi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Hier

www.editbyTim.de 


ruf an, wenn Du mehr als einen haben willst.

TL
Tom


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Och Tom...

Du kennst das doch mit den Boardregeln


----------



## caprice (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				Bellyboater schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Boardgemeinde,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir einervon euch weiterhelfen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Orvis Schnurkorb. Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich den zu einem guten Preis kriegen kann?
> 
> Schon mal Danke im Vorraus


 
na wenn die anderen sich trauen, tu ich es auch..bei mir gibt's den nämlich auch . schau mal unter www.editbyTim.de 
-herzl.gruss


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

trauen kann man sich Erika 

Darf ich aber nicht so stehen lassen#h



@ Shopbetreiber

Ist eigentlich ein ganz einfaches Prinzip. Es gibt Boardpartner die sich für und im AB engagieren. 
Im Gegenzug wird das AB als Werbeplattform genutzt.


Werbung von Nichtboardpartnern ist also unfair und nicht gerade feines Geschäftsverhalten, vorallendingen auch in den Augen der Boardies.
Und die will man doch letztendlich ansprechen


----------



## Ingo Dege (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Hallo Tim,

..wir hatten ja schon mal das Vergnügen!!! Vielleicht lässt Du dieses Posting ja mal stehen und es gibt ( vor der Löschung und den freundlichen Hinweisen auf... ) mal eine Denk-Sekunde.
So ein Forum lebt von Informationen. Informationen, die hier --Achtung -- kostenlos eingestellt werden!! Informationen, die dieses Forum und damit die Seite und damit die Besucherzahl und damit die Klicks und damit die Werberwirksamkeit und damit die Werbeeinnahmen --- Achtung --- für das Bord ERHÖHEN. 
Wenn ich oben die Werbung bezahlt habe, kann ich hier unten werben, bis der Arzt kommt!
Wenn ich oben geworben habe, brauch ich hier unten nicht mehr schreiben! Die Werbung ist erledigt!!! Und die Info`s für die Leser???? Fehleanzeige??!!! Schlaue Lösung!!!


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Regeln sind nunmal Regeln ! 
Und auch von dir bei der registrierung anerkannt worden.

Es geht ja hier auch nur um *Eigenwerbung*.
Hätte z.B. *ich* den Link zu Erika hier reingestellt, dann wäre das akzeptiert worden.
War hier immer so, wird hier immer so sein !

Din dem anderen Forum (du weisst schon), da wird nichtmal deine Signatur geduldet (Flifischule)...oder Links zu Ebay.

Es geht doch darum das hier viele Boardpartner durch finanzielle Mittel das Board im Unterhalt unterstützen und es ihnen gegenüber unfair wäre !


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



> Din dem anderen Forum (du weisst schon), da wird nichtmal deine Signatur geduldet (Flifischule)...oder Links zu Ebay.



Hier auch nicht, weil es schofel das Board für seine gewerblichen Zwecke zu nutzen und nicht zum Erhalt des Boards beitragen zu wollen.

Und man kann an der Praxis der Shops zu (schleich)werben auch deren Seriosität erkennen.
Oder doch nicht????!!


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Auch eine Sekunde für dich Ingo...


Es ist also egal ob jemand für Werbung zahlt oder nicht?
Werbung darf deiner Meinung hier jeder machen wenn er Ahnung von seinem Sport hat? Das ist die Legitimation? 


Ganz ehrlich, suche nicht nach Schlupflöchern um deine Schleichwerbung zu rechtfertigen. Passt dir das Konzept nicht, hättest du die Boardregeln nicht akzeptieren dürfen.

Im übrigen, ich setze nebenbei die Boardregeln durch. Dazu gehört auch das bisschen Moderation rund um´s Schleichwerben.
Hast du konkrete Vorschläge oder Wünsche zu dem Thema setze dich bitte mit
marketing@anglerboard.de auseinander. 
Ich bin da die falsche Person, mir aber bewusst, das in der Natur der Sache ich nunmal deine Angriffsfläche bin.


----------



## Ingo Dege (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Hallo Mario,

wir sind zwar weit vom eigentlichen Thema weg und ich entschuldige mich hier schon mal für meine Ablenkung, aber:

Du hast ja völlig recht!! Und genau darum geht es! Setzt Du den Link ist alles in Butter! Wagt sich aber jemand, von dem seitens der Boardbetreiber auch nur vermutetwird, er könnte einen Euro mit diesem ( eigennützigen ) Link verdienen, kommt einer und will `ne Rechnung schreiben oder den Link löschen.

@ Tim
Sicher möchte ich Dich nicht "zur Angriffsfläche" machen. Du bist nun mal der Mod, der sich eingeschaltet hat. Ich hab` auch nicht gesagt, dass hier Werbung betrieben werden darf/sollte.
Doch finde ich die Art und Weise, wie dieses Board versucht, an die Kohle von Gewerbetreibenden zu kommen, nicht gerade prickelnd.

Ich danke an dieser Stelle Thomas für die ausführlich Belehrung über die aktuellen Boradregeln, die ich heute morgen in meinem Mail-Postfach fand: 


> Links und/oder Werbung auf externe Seiten sind verboten, es sei denn, das wurde in einem Werbevertrag mit dem Anglerboard für gewerbliche Seiten so vereinbart


...heißt für mich: Werbung hier ist erlaubt, wenn vorher Geld überwiesen wird.



> Werbung darf deiner Meinung hier jeder machen wenn er Ahnung von seinem Sport hat? Das ist die Legitimation?


Nein, ist sie nicht! Und ich behaupte auch nicht, Experte zu sein oder Ahnung zu haben! Aber, darum geht es auch gar nicht ( s mein Posting oben ).


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



> Werbung hier ist erlaubt, wenn vorher Geld überwiesen wird.


Ganz genau, und zwar auch nur im dann dafür festgelegten Rahmen.

Schliesslich soll das Anglerboard weiterhin den Membern und Gästen kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen.

Wer das also versucht (wie "clever" auch immer) zu umgehen, handelt in meinen Augen also sowohl gegen Mitbewerber wie aber auch gegen die Mitgliededr und Besucher vom Anglerboard nicht korrekt.


----------



## caprice (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> trauen kann man sich Erika
> 
> Darf ich aber nicht so stehen lassen#h
> 
> ...


 
oh oh, da hab ich ja mit einem satz eine wahre "mine" losgetreten...lag nicht in meiner absicht:c gruss erika


----------



## oh-nemo (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Alternative wäre noch der "L.L. Bean - Schusskorb"
> Leider habe ich keine deutsche bezugsquelle gefunden.
> Aber auf der HP von "L.L. Bean" kostet der 19,50 $
> Klick
> ...


Genau diesen hier hab ich von Stuart bekommen.
.......und der hat keine 70,- € 
gekostet....ne :m 30,-  |supergri 
Nur Stuart´s Adr. kann ich hier ja leider nicht 
veröffentlichen,oder #c


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Wieso nicht !?
Das wäre doch ein Tipp von einem Boardi für einen Boardi !
Schliesslich bist du weder Stuart, noch hast du was mit ihm zu tun !
Solche Tipps haben wir uns schon immer geben dürfen !

@Tim : Sag mal was dazu !


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Ich hab auch nichts mir Stuard zu tun !
Ich trau mich ! : http://www.balticflyfisher.com/
Allerdings ist der L.L.Bean nicht auf der HP zu finden! Ich befürchte fast das das eher eine private Aktion von ihm war !?
Aber fragen kost nix !


----------



## oh-nemo (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte fast das das eher eine private Aktion von ihm war !?
> Aber fragen kost nix !


Ja Mario,das kann sein....


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

mach ich Mario:

wenn hier Boardies an Boardies Tips für gutes und/oder günstiges einkaufen geben hat noch NIE jemand was gesagt. 
Das ist in meinen Augen sogar erwünscht.
Klar fallen dabei auch immer wieder Kandidaten auf die von Angelläden "angeheuert" wurden. Da müsst ihr euch dann auf unser Fingerspitzengefühl verlassen. Bei diesem Typ Schleichwerber kommen die Tips meist auch von Boardies und man forscht halt mal genauer nach.




@ Erika

Mach dir keinen Kopf#h


@ Ingo


> Doch finde ich die Art und Weise, wie dieses Board versucht, an die Kohle von Gewerbetreibenden zu kommen, nicht gerade prickelnd.



Und genau in diesem Punkt hab dir angeboten dich doch mit Vorschlägen an beispielsweise Franz zu wenden.


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Genau diesen hier hab ich von Stuart bekommen.
> .......und der hat keine 70,- €
> gekostet....ne :m 30,-  |supergri
> Nur Stuart´s Adr. kann ich hier ja leider nicht
> veröffentlichen,oder #c



Soso Jörg, und übernimmt der Korb die notwendigen Anpassungen an die 
Waschbrettanatomie?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wäre ja mal mehr als einen 3-Zeiler wert etwas genaueres zu Erfahren…

@Ingo, ach las man, ich glaube dass Firmen, die hier Bezahlen natürlich auch genau dann rumquengeln, wenn Nichtzahler Werbung schalten. 
Das würde mich jedenfalls ärgern, wenn ich in deren Position wäre.

Da ich aber keinerlei finanzielle Interessen hier im AB habe, kann ich den Standpunkt verstehen.  
Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tipp am Sonntag im Kiwittsmoor.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das ist zum Beispiel etwas, was ich hier am AB schätze.

Gernot#h


----------



## Ingo Dege (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

@ Tim

..Du bist nicht auf dem Laufenden!

@Gernot

..Du meinst Samstag (??!!) in Kiwitsmoor.

... und das solls dann auch gewesen sein..


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Stimmt, Du hast recht.
Ist ja heute. Hmm, das wird wohl nichts.
Gernot #h


----------



## oh-nemo (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*



			
				Biafra-Gernot schrieb:
			
		

> Soso Jörg, und übernimmt der Korb die notwendigen Anpassungen an die
> Waschbrettanatomie?


Der Korb passt sich einwandfrei dem Körper eines
Mannes  an :m
Du,allerdings müsstest Deine Wathose noch ein wenig mit dem einen oder anderen Kopfkissen ausstaffieren damit der Korb auch fest an Dir geschnallt werden kann.
Dürrer Hering,Du


----------



## gofishing (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

65 € frihus#6 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ORVIS-Schnurkorb...221474743QQcategoryZ56724QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TL  Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Moin,
"Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?"

hier: www.flyfishingbemba.de

oder hier: www.kalles-angelshop.de

oder bei allen anderen Orvisstützpunkthändlern.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## AndreasG (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Orvis Schnurkorb - wo kann ich ihn kriegen?*

Ich hab in Kiwittsmoor mit Stuart gesprochen, er besorgt die Teile von LL Bean. War also kein Einzelfall, einfach mal freundlich anfragen ob er noch welche da hat. 

Gruss
Andreas


----------

